# your opinion, either a new D5100 or used D300?



## lance70 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I wanted your opinion on what you would buy out of these two items, I can afford a new Nikon D5100 with the basic kit lens 18-55, or I know a friend of a friend selling a D300 with a&nbsp;18-200mm Sigma lens for the same price, thanks.  



Lance


----------



## jdag (Sep 20, 2011)

Assuming the used equipment is in good condition, the D300 w/18-200 would be my selection.  I would likely then sell the 18-200 to fund something else.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

D300 is a PROsumer body and very capable for most all needs. A tank. Sell that lens and but some good glass, your in the league.


----------



## Bukitimah (Sep 21, 2011)

I owned a D5000 and trade it for a D300 after 7 months. Although technical specs say they are not much different,  pictures taken show difference. My friends say it is because I have improved. I agree it contributed but not exactly. If they are of the same price and condition, I will take the D300 too. 4 Fps and 6 Fps do have a difference when object moves. I feel the D300 can capture a flying bird better than th D5000. Maybe the experts can explain better.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2011)

The D300 is a big step up from a D5100. The D300 auto focus module having 51 focus points alone is well worth it.

Any 18-200 superzoom lens is a collection of design compromises needed to achieve the 11x+zoom range. They are convenient at the cost of image quality.

However the D300/Sigma 18-200 is a much better deal for the same price as a D5100/Nikon 18-55.

I have a D300 for sale too, so you can compare - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ikon-d300-zeikos-vertical-grip-plus-more.html


----------



## sarahkate (Sep 21, 2011)

I was making the same decision a month ago. I now own a D300 and I love it more and more everyday.


----------



## BJF (Sep 22, 2011)

Go D300 definitely. Here you are some links for your reference.

Nikon D300

Nikon D5100

Nikon 18-55mm

Nikon 18-200mm VR II


----------

